# Tarwheel Century (33,62,100).. April 26, Elizabeth City, NC



## RCCC Tarwheel (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Cyclists... The 15th Annual Tarwheel Century (33,62,100) is Saturday, April 26, 2008, Elizabeth City, NC... For details: http://www.rivercitycyclingclub.com/

Great flat ride... with "some" coastal NC wind... Voted BEST SAG STOPS...

Come join this Spring event... Rider limit 500, so, register now... See you there...


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very, very tempting. I'm gonna check my schedule tomorrow and, see if I can swing this. I had planned to riding the last of Cycle NC, which ends in Oriental the weekend of April 11-13. Its so overbooked though, that I'm afraid the town might lose it's venue of quaintness and solitude that weekend. I might very well opt for this Elizabeth City ride. Thanks for posting this info. 

If you have any first hand knowledge of B&B places there, shoot me a PM with your recommendations.


----------



## RCCC Tarwheel (Jan 28, 2008)

*15th Annual Tarwheel*



rnhood said:


> Very, very tempting. I'm gonna check my schedule tomorrow and, see if I can swing this. I had planned to riding the last of Cycle NC, which ends in Oriental the weekend of April 11-13. Its so overbooked though, that I'm afraid the town might lose it's venue of quaintness and solitude that weekend. I might very well opt for this Elizabeth City ride. Thanks for posting this info.
> 
> If you have any first hand knowledge of B&B places there, shoot me a PM with your recommendations.


Good Morning rnhood,

You'll like the Tarwheel! Rural and picture perfect thur historic Hertford, Edenton and Liz City. See our web site for additional info, you can register on Active.com:
http://www.rivercitycyclingclub.com/

Yes, Spring Cycle NC is in Oriental, and was totallly booked in a few days... Lodging in the area is sparce... As for B&B's in Elizabeth City, the following are nice and both owners are members of RCCC.
http://www.elizabethcitybb.com/
http://gricefearinghouse.com/index.html


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Thanks RCCC. I will make my reservations!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm signed up for Spring Cycle NC in Oriental. Good thing I signed up right away. I didn't realize it has already booked up. I've heard good things about the Tarheel century in Elizabeth City, but also heard it can be windy -- but that could apply to Oriental as well, or any ride in the spring.


----------



## RCCC Tarwheel (Jan 28, 2008)

hello tarwheel2,

Yes, Spring in NE North Carolina = wind... can come from all directions... But, the scenery is spectacular, and the Tarwheel Ride is a great ride thru historic Hereford, Edenton and Liz City... Hope you can join us... for details go to:
http://www.rivercitycyclingclub.com/


----------



## sundrop (Feb 15, 2008)

Dang, I'd like to do this ride, but have already signed up for the Burnsville Metric, which is on the same day.


----------



## CodaDelGruppo (Apr 5, 2004)

BIG BIG thanks to everyone who had anything to do with putting on the Tarwheel Century - great route, great food at the stops, SUPER nice people, and Elizabeth City was a great little town to explore for the weekend. I did the metric century, longest "organized" ride I've ever been on, man it was nice to finally get a tailwind at about 25 mi to go & just drag race to the end! I'll be back next year!


----------

